# Buying a new horse - how much?



## Kafka129 (24 March 2013)

So, we're looking for a new horse, with a pretty limited budget of £2k.  It will do all RC activities, local shows, camp, dressage etc.  I have been looking at the ads and thinking that we would have to spend £6-8k going off adverts, but then people tell me it's a buyers' market and our budget should be plenty for a youngish safe, sane horse.  So what to do?! Do I call up about a £5k horse and say there and then I only have 2? Or wait til I have the asking price!?  Or go and see some and see if the owners will take a low offer?


----------



## 4x4 (24 March 2013)

There was on on our happy hackers email the other day, I think it was 9 it was around 2K - sounded cheap to me.


----------



## alainax (24 March 2013)

Just depends on where you look. £2k doesnt seem unreasonable as a budget.


----------



## Kafka129 (24 March 2013)

Hi 4x4.  Is happy hackers a website?  Where in the country was it? We're in the Midlands


----------



## hnmisty (24 March 2013)

Where are you looking? I am in the process of sorting out buying my new horse and had a similar budget to you (ideal tops of £2.5k) and I've found loads of possibilities! The sort that are never going to set the world on fire, but sound exactly like what you are after (I was looking for something pretty similar to you, general allrounder). 

Of course, there are still some people who are unrealistic about the current buying climate (and there will always be people who are unrealistic about their horse's value) but it sounds to me like what you are looking at and what you want aren't quite the same thing. Unless you are looking at doing all those activities at a reasonably high level.

Generic search for 15-17hh, 6-14 years, under £2200 brings up several rather nice looking horses http://www.horsemart.co.uk/horses-f..._aid_min=6&ads_aid_max=14&order=newest&page=1

I rang up several weeks ago after a horse that has competed at BE100 level and was for sale for £1000. She'd originally been up for £3500 but the owner needed to sell and no one was interested. Whoever bought her in the end has ended up with an absolute bargain.

Also worth having a look on preloved- you can search for very local ads, I found the horse I intend to buy on there. You have to siphon through some idiots, but there are also some very nice horses on there.

Good luck!


----------



## be positive (24 March 2013)

I think you would be considered a "timewaster" if you go and try a £5k horse with only a £2k budget, by all means contact one or two and say what your budget is but do not be surprised if you get a negative response. Most people will be open to offers, usually 10-20 % below the asking price, rarely 50-60%.

That said there are horses out there within your budget, look for something that includes all tack and rugs which will save a lot of added expense initially, be open to something that may not seem to fit all your requirements as long as the important boxes are ticked.


----------



## Kafka129 (24 March 2013)

Thanks all.  Most helpful


----------



## Terminator (24 March 2013)

hnmisty said:



			Where are you looking? I am in the process of sorting out buying my new horse and had a similar budget to you (ideal tops of £2.5k) and I've found loads of possibilities! The sort that are never going to set the world on fire, but sound exactly like what you are after (I was looking for something pretty similar to you, general allrounder). 

Of course, there are still some people who are unrealistic about the current buying climate (and there will always be people who are unrealistic about their horse's value) but it sounds to me like what you are looking at and what you want aren't quite the same thing. Unless you are looking at doing all those activities at a reasonably high level.

Generic search for 15-17hh, 6-14 years, under £2200 brings up several rather nice looking horses http://www.horsemart.co.uk/horses-f..._aid_min=6&ads_aid_max=14&order=newest&page=1

I rang up several weeks ago after a horse that has competed at BE100 level and was for sale for £1000. She'd originally been up for £3500 but the owner needed to sell and no one was interested. Whoever bought her in the end has ended up with an absolute bargain.

Also worth having a look on preloved- you can search for very local ads, I found the horse I intend to buy on there. You have to siphon through some idiots, but there are also some very nice horses on there.

Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

I would be very wary about the two ads in that link from Kent, especially if you are buying a first horse.  PM me if you would like a further explanation.


----------



## Horse* (24 March 2013)

I think you have two options, look at something inexperienced that will have the basics there and is ready to start doing these activities or an older been there done that horse. With an older horse you will have to consider possible age related health issues and that if you wanted to sell on in a few years it won't be as easy.

Just did a simple search on adhorse, imagine a horse like this one would suit you http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_52441.html


----------



## Kafka129 (24 March 2013)

She's not far off in terms of attitude from the ad.  We are looking for something a little bigger though as we're both quite tall!  Thanks though.  Think you're right about the choices we have.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (24 March 2013)

have pm'd you


----------



## hnmisty (25 March 2013)

Terminator said:



			I would be very wary about the two ads in that link from Kent, especially if you are buying a first horse.  PM me if you would like a further explanation.
		
Click to expand...

I agree in general there Terminator- I have seen loads of horses all obviously from that same dealer and I wasn't interested in buying from a dealer so ignored them all (plus I'm in Sheffield), but on the line of horses that are privately owned, there seem to be a lot out there at the moment. That said, I'm intrigued now, so expect a pm!


----------



## budley95 (25 March 2013)

I know of a 15.2hh connie x mare that's 9yrs old, that's in your price range for sale as daughters given up, and she's just a bit too tall for Mum. Mum curently hacks her along main roads quite happily, takes her through fields no problem and has a 14 year old sharer that jumps and schools her. Can PM you a number if you're interested, just she's in Kent might be the only problem!


----------



## wench (25 March 2013)

To be honest I think you will be hard pressed to spend £2k on a "school master" type that will hack out, do a good dr test, take you round SJ/xc course and be totally bombproof, thats still fairly young.


----------



## Tammytoo (25 March 2013)

What you are looking for is what most people want!  You may have to compromise on something, so I would narrow down the list of requirements - the No. 1 being "safe hack and good in traffic!".


----------



## Amymay (25 March 2013)

Horse* said:



			Just did a simple search on adhorse, imagine a horse like this one would suit you http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_52441.html

Click to expand...

Saw this the other day and thought it looked smashing.


----------



## Firewell (25 March 2013)

wench said:



			To be honest I think you will be hard pressed to spend £2k on a "school master" type that will hack out, do a good dr test, take you round SJ/xc course and be totally bombproof, thats still fairly young.
		
Click to expand...

This.

Be careful as you are a sitting duck for unscrupulous people! They will say anything to sell the horse to a novice person all excited. It will be the complete paragon of virtue untill you get it home and then the old owners won't want to know...

There should be something suitable out there, but please be careful as you are looking for what everyone wants for a small budget and people will say anything sometimes to sell a horse. Good horses are still holding their value and are being snapped up. That event horse probably had something wrong with it at that price I don't care what they say.

I would try and go down the word of mouth route if you can, local riding clubs, pony clubs and hunts. You may have to consider something older to get the experience and safety that you want. If it looks to good to be true it probably is!


----------



## EQUISCENE (25 March 2013)

Remember you only get what you pay for and may have to make some compromises for a good young allrounder for £2k even in this market! You've been given some good advice above to narrow down the non negotiable qualities you require..  Good luck its a minefield out there


----------



## wench (25 March 2013)

You may get lucky. I paid £2k for a saint of a hunter about seven years ago. (Well he was a saint except he did kick when another horse rammed up his bottom.) You could have put any compentant rider from a 12 yo to granny on him out hunting.

However, I dont think the person I bought him from knew what a good hunter he was, and he was unfit and out of work at the time.

Downsides to him - would take the piddle out hacking on his own, tried to spin around to go home. Played up at shows - would only do it if he wanted, which wasn't very often.

Having said that he was fantastic to hack in company, and I never, ever felt unsafe on him on my own. He would go anywhere and everywhere for me; well except down a main road, as he didnt like lorries. I got lucky with the hunting bit - however he was cheap for a reason!


----------



## soulfull (28 March 2013)

As others have said. You want what everyone want and those horses are still holding their price because there are people who will pay good money for them
You may be lucky to find one BUT you do need to be very careful!


----------



## snooples (28 March 2013)

In Ireland you would get that sort of horse at the moment for well under 1500 euro, people cant give away their horses fast enough over here at the moment.
Surely horses cant be that much more expensive in the UK


----------



## showaddy1 (29 March 2013)

I find the prices in south Wales low too... Could you look further a field?


----------



## Polos Mum (30 March 2013)

If it's your first horse and you've a tight budget for a schoolmaster, I would seriously consider something on the older side - a compromise on age isn't the greatest compromise and the older they are the more they have seen and done so the less likely you'll ask them to do something they are scared of. 

A truely good schoolmaster, of a sensible size that is sound at say 8/10 yrs old I honestly think will be more than £2k, yes the market is very bad but these types are still in high demand.  

Really good types don't actually make it to an advert they are sold through word of mouth so ask your instructor, Pony club leader, local livery yards, local farriers, etc. put wanted ads up.


----------

